# Rossignol Circus bindings + Burton Feelgood board



## redherring917 (Oct 29, 2012)

This has probably already been beaten to death as a topic / question, but just in case that's not yet true...

I purchased a set of Rossignol Circus snowboard bindings for my daughter’s Burton FeelGood Smalls snowboard (sadly we almost bought the Stiletto's - problem solved - but she thought that the Rossi's were prettier... ). The mounting plate for the bindings doesn’t seem to match the hole pattern too well. I think it could still work, but I’m wondering if there’s a different mounting disc I can get that would suit the pattern of the board better?

Both Rossi and Burton are saying so sad too bad. I can't believe it. I really thought that boards and bindings were "mix and match" by swapping out discs. If I'm wrong, that's really going to ruin my day.

Doesn't Rossi simply have a disk compatible with a 3 hole Burton board? Or isn't there a 3 hole disk out there that's compatible with both the board and the Rossi bindings? 

Thanks from frustrated a father that just wants to ride with his daughter.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

This is why I don't buy Burton. 
I'm sure there's something out there that will work for you, I'll have a look.

If not, take the board or bindings back to where you got it/them and I'm sure they'll return it. Give them a lot of shit for even selling them to you.

EDIT: why don't you just turn the 4 hole discs 45 degrees and do it like that? It should work in my mind, haha.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

I know you can buy button discs separate. Maybe there is one that will fit the binding and match the holes on the board


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

redherring917 said:


> This has probably already been beaten to death as a topic / question, but just in case that's not yet true...
> 
> I purchased a set of Rossignol Circus snowboard bindings for my daughter’s Burton FeelGood Smalls snowboard (sadly we almost bought the Stiletto's - problem solved - but she thought that the Rossi's were prettier... ). The mounting plate for the bindings doesn’t seem to match the hole pattern too well. I think it could still work, but I’m wondering if there’s a different mounting disc I can get that would suit the pattern of the board better?
> 
> ...


If there isn't an adapter they should have told you this and sold you one at the shop or told you that the binding isn't compatible - that's bad service. 

BTW, my daughter has the kiddie Feelgood board and really likes it.


----------



## redherring917 (Oct 29, 2012)

Apparently Rossi US has such a disc that they can ship to a US address, but Rossi Canada does not. Man, that sounds weird to me. I'm leaning towards just returning these bindings and getting some Stiletto's, which we almost got in the first place.


----------

